# Power supply - DECA?



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

I have searched the forum but couldn't find anyone mentioning a setup without a power supply. I installed SWM several months back with no issues and powered the 8 way splitter. Now I ordered and installed three DECA connectors but did not have a splitter inside the house to add the power supply per so many diagrams. It still worked and all the connectors are lit up green...and its fast. 

I ordered a green splitter but I'm wondering if I really need to add the power?

Am I missing something or creating a problem that will surface later?

Many thanks in advance. Rick


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not exactly sure what your question is.
The SWiM needs a PI.
DECAs attached to receivers don't.
DECA that isn't, like what you need to bridge to your home network do need a PI.
The green splitters are for the DECA signal to pass through them better than the other splitters. Each splitter still has a power passing port to power the SWiM, so there isn't any big deal if you connected them correctly.


----------



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

My SWM has the PI.

My DECA, included the one bridged to the router, does not have a PS.

The system is currently working fine.

All boxes are HR23s x4.

So my question was based upon my setup working, do I really need a PS for the DECA? 


Seriously, it's humming along with great connectivity to the internet on all the boxes.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Zixxer said:


> My SWM has the PI.
> 
> My DECA, included the one bridged to the router, does not have a PS.
> 
> ...


Where is the power coming for the DECA to the router?

This is what it should look like








That black part is the PI.


----------



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

I have one, I just didn't install it. That's what I'm saying, I have not used it yet the system still works. So what exactly is the purpose? Is it powering the DECA modules? If so, mine are lit up already and transmitting. Does the SWM power somehow currently provide this?


I know what all the parts are and where they should go, just saying I have NO power supply plugged into the DECA module or any DECA module, and it's working fine.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe you could post a detailed setup or a picture diagram of your setup.

Sounds like switch combined setup or a mixture of ETHERNET and DECA. How's your remote response?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Zixxer said:


> I have one, I just didn't install it. That's what I'm saying, I have not used it yet the system still works. So what exactly is the purpose? Is it powering the DECA modules? If so, mine are lit up already and transmitting. Does the SWM power somehow currently provide this?
> 
> I know what all the parts are and where they should go, just saying *I have NO power supply plugged into the DECA module or any DECA module, and it's working fine.*


"Something" isn't correct here. The DECA can only be powered by the white pigtail and this isn't the end that feeds the DECA signal to the DECA.
Maybe post a photo of your DECA and some of you layout would help.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

Do you have anything besides the DECA modules connected to the Ethernet ports on the HR23s?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Are the lights on the router DECA on? They shouldn't be if nothing is plugged into the white pigtail on that DECA. There's likely another connection point to your router that's providing the internet connectivity for your setup, but you'd have to provide some more info. If you could take a pic of the DECA attached to the router that would help.


----------



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2459468&postcount=5

Just found someone that did the same thing....I have a different router but this is my setup. Hence my question if there is a real need for the power supply.

I don't care if DirecTV supports it because in 15 years I have yet to use them for anything but programming.

I just want to know if without a power supply you risk something?

Given the SWM is powered, or putting power on the coax, why does an additional power device need to be added? The point of entry for the power may be different but you're still pushing that power over a coax cable that already has power.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The setup you have is considered to be unsupported by DirecTV. With your setup, you are powering the DECA, but are using the receiver to do that, which is what happens with a DECA connected to a receiver. However, in your case, instead of the CAT5 going from the DECA to the receiver, you are routing it through your router.

With the setup you have, the one DVR is not in the DECA cloud then. Thus, there is the chance that you will not get optimum performance out of that receiver. Also, if you have any issues with MRV and try to get support from DirecTV, you will not get it.

Also, another downside to this is that MRV traffic is now traveling via your router and LAN. One of the benefits of a complete DECA install is that MRV traffic is isolated from your network (thus allowing MRV to work better and not impacting your LAN).

In order to have a fully supported MRV install, you would need another DECA (with a PI) and that DECA is connected directly the router. The one that you are currently using in the roundabout fashion would be hooked directly to the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

> I just want to know if without a power supply you risk something?


If it works, and it being "unsupported" is something that doesn't matter to you, then feel free to leave it alone.

I have a friend who is [temporarily] using an old SD receiver to power his broadband DECA until he obtains an appropriate power supply.


----------



## Zixxer (Dec 24, 2009)

The Merg said:


> The setup you have is considered to be unsupported by DirecTV. With your setup, you are powering the DECA, but are using the receiver to do that, which is what happens with a DECA connected to a receiver. However, in your case, instead of the CAT5 going from the DECA to the receiver, you are routing it through your router.
> 
> With the setup you have, the one DVR is not in the DECA cloud then. Thus, there is the chance that you will not get optimum performance out of that receiver. Also, if you have any issues with MRV and try to get support from DirecTV, you will not get it.
> 
> ...


Ok, awesome, that all makes sense. Thank you! For my purposes, this will work for now.

So with that, you could actually use a second router and VLAN two networks. The difference being you can add non MRV related network items like a media server on the DECA side. I never even thought of the router being the pass through for the one DVR but now you've opened up a whole new avenue.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Zixxer said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2459468&postcount=5
> 
> I just want to know if without a power supply you risk something?


If your setup is the same as the setup you linked to then the power supply is the receiver.



Zixxer said:


> Given the SWM is powered, or putting power on the coax, why does an additional power device need to be added? The point of entry for the power may be different but you're still pushing that power over a coax cable that already has power


The answer to this is the "direction" that the power flows. The SWM PI feeds toward the LNB or SWM switch and only takes one route (it isn't active on any additional splitter ports.) The DECA modules are "upstream" of the SWM PI and do not see the DC nor should they (you do not want to feed DC toward your receivers or you'll release the white smoke.) The DECA are either powered by the receivers (like your case) or by the DECA power supply when not attached to a receiver. Clear as mud?


----------



## xandor (Nov 18, 2005)

Zixxer said:


> Ok, awesome, that all makes sense. Thank you! For my purposes, this will work for now.
> 
> So with that, you could actually use a second router and VLAN two networks. The difference being you can add non MRV related network items like a media server on the DECA side. I never even thought of the router being the pass through for the one DVR but now you've opened up a whole new avenue.


FYI, I have a standard DECA install and can still stream media from my desktop computer that is running playon to my DECA connected receivers.


----------

